# Share your documents online easily with ZohoViewer



## Gigacore (May 10, 2010)

Many times you might come across a situation where you may have to  share your documents online with your friends, website visitors or in an  forum. Sending the document via email might work for only those who are  on your contacts, but will not help when you want to share it with the  rest of the world. Alternatively, you can even upload the document on  your blog or website to share it with others. But if you have limited  bandwidth, this could be an bad idea.



To overcome this hurdle, there is an  hassle free solution which lets you not just share your documents  online but will also let others see the content online before  downloading it. This is made possible by a popular online service called  “ZohoViewer”. This online service will let you share your documents  online without any difficulties.


*Read more at Source...*


----------



## celldweller1591 (May 10, 2010)

if you use Ubuntu, its better to use Ubuntu Cloud to share almost anything


----------



## abhinav_sinha (May 11, 2010)

Guys both the options are good.


----------

